
The Hacker News Effect – Wide but Not Deep - hermitcrab
https://successfulsoftware.net/2019/10/07/the-hacker-news-effect-wide-but-not-deep/
======
thismyrealone
I'd always cringe when looking at the bounce rate for my content that would
get attention via social media/Reddit/whatever. I liked getting the raw
numbers up and seeing people actually reading our stuff, but everything felt
very fleeting when you start giving those numbers context compared to your
more organic sources. This is all to say that the numbers don't seem very
extraordinary in my experience, generally speaking.

------
hermitcrab
I posted some stats from my recent experience being on the front page of
Hackers News for a day.

